# why does my cockatiel puff up when i talk to him?



## birdchick (Jan 27, 2013)

ive had my cockatiel, russel for just over a week now and starting the bonding process. we are coming leaps and bounds (i think!) 

i have been talking to him daily and it looks like hes enjoying it :-D however after ive been chatting to him for a while he puffs up his feathers and perks his crest up a little bit. he doesnt look threatened, just curious! his feathers flatten out when i walk away...is this normal? and what does it mean? 

thanks for reading!


----------



## Fluttershy (Sep 16, 2012)

Does he get puffy on either side of his beak? Because Harry does this when I talk to him too, I call it his "chubby cheeks" but not sure what it means!


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

It's a sign of relaxation and contentment.


----------



## birdchick (Jan 27, 2013)

yes, he also gets 'chubby cheeks'! its kind of cute! hehe

well im glad its nothing to worry about, i read that it is because he might be cold...then proceeded to worry about how he is going to cope with a new zealand winter! 

thanks so much for the advice!


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

if he looks at you and got puffy cheeks it is a sign that he listens at you and is interested too. It is so cute, isn't it ?


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh, see I didn't know that either. That's cute! Both of mine had been doing that too. So glad to know they like my conversation.


----------

